# 1 fap a day is ideal even with porn



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 7, 2021)

Say if it takes you 20 minutes with porn. Then that's 23 hours and 40 minutes of healing for your dick and mind. In a month this is 710 hours in a month. 

If you try and no pmo you will just end up binging


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Sep 7, 2021)

i love to nut brother


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 7, 2021)

I think every 7 days once is best because Testosteron increases and drops back to normal after 7 days


----------



## Carolus (Sep 9, 2021)

Every day without thinking about any of that shit makes you feel 100x better, otherwise it's just an endless cycle of dips and highs


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Sep 9, 2021)

Carolus said:


> Every day without thinking about any of that shit makes you feel 100x better, otherwise it's just an endless cycle of dips and highs


aint that deep bro. 5 mins in and out and move on with ur day


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Sep 9, 2021)

✡️


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Sep 9, 2021)

before sleep and first thing in the morning is the best routine.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Sep 10, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> I think every 7 days once is best because Testosteron increases and drops back to normal after 7 days


From my experience once a week is ideal


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Sep 10, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Say if it takes you 20 minutes with porn. Then that's 23 hours and 40 minutes of healing for your dick and mind. In a month this is 710 hours in a month.
> 
> If you try and no pmo you will just end up binging


Ok chad


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Sep 10, 2021)

fucking 3-4 times a week with 3-4 different girls is ideal, everything else is cope tbh


----------



## Catawampus (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Wakeup (Sep 11, 2021)

lol porn gave me ED. Avoid at all costs


----------



## Haven (Sep 11, 2021)

Dont wacth porn just look at nudes


----------



## Ozil (Sep 11, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> I think every 7 days once is best because Testosteron increases and drops back to normal after 7 days


Does your testosterone drop naturally after 7 days even if you continue to do nofap?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 11, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> Does your testosterone drop naturally after 7 days even if you continue to do nofap?


Yes.
I read plenty studies on it. Only thing they found, besides the 7 day Testosterone peak. Is that religious reasons people that are celebate and claim nofap. That they had slightly higher than the average people, but not much.
But it's hard to pinpoint that reason exactly to nofap.
As someone that lived briefly and know religious temple life. I can also see, how the relative stress free, good sleep schedule, and quit good Food schedule could cause it.



YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Say if it takes you 20 minutes with porn. Then that's 23 hours and 40 minutes of healing for your dick and mind. In a month this is 710 hours in a month.
> 
> If you try and no pmo you will just end up binging


Every day, seems excessive to me. A couple of times or 1 time to me seems pretty healthy. When can't find a woman to do it with.


MiroslavBulldosex said:


> From my experience once a week is ideal


#metoo. Energy and motivation enough, to do shit. But not so horny that start doing dumb shit.
I recall a guy on nofap. He went thus horny, that he ended up starting a relationship with a mentally disturbed stripper. He otherwise wouldn't be that stupid. His business and he himself, suffered quit a bit from that relationship.

Being super horny, equals no or low standards.



Yolosweg said:


> fucking 3-4 times a week with 3-4 different girls is ideal, everything else is cope tbh


The amount of times per week, sounds good.
But it being different women all the time, sounds mentally draining to me.
I always had, that most of the time. Sleeping with 1 person more times, the sex got more enjoyable over time. Untill after a certain point obviously, than decline.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 11, 2021)

Once every two weeks is ideal for me imo, more pleasure and I dont get the post nut clarity. Sometimes my days go so fast I just have no time to bust


----------



## BearBoy (Sep 11, 2021)

Yeah but I edge like 5 - 7 hours when i am horny and at home


----------

